# French Open on Television?



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that Rafa seems to be not-so-invincible in the ongoing match (maybe spoken too soon) is any channel showing it live in Dubai? The pathetic Showtime has nothing but EPL reruns to show this whole year


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Now that Rafa seems to be not-so-invincible in the ongoing match (maybe spoken too soon) is any channel showing it live in Dubai? The pathetic Showtime has nothing but EPL reruns to show this whole year


JSC Sports 2 is showing it. Awesome slugfeast with Nadal and Soderling on NOW!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This French Open is a nerve wrecker !


----------

